# Hamster cages.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know about anybody else but I find it really hard to find hamster cages that are big enough, some of them are so small. I bought a Russian hamster a few weeks ago and I had the Habitrail Mini cage and bought the Habitrail playground cage as an extension. He is such a great little character that I said my 8 year old daughter could also have a Russian so she got a little female which she named Jasmine. I put Jasmine in another mini habitrail cage I had but found that there was no wheel with it so went to the place I had originally bought it to see if they had any and came away with a complete new cage instead (they didn't have a wheel.) I then went back the day after to buy Tommy (my Russian) one too and they seem to love them.

These are the cages - they are called Crittertrail Discovery deluxe.

















































The only thing I don't like about them is the water bottle leaks if there is a change in temperature which can be a bit of a pain. They have now got water bowls instead.

This is the cage Tommy was in when I first got him.










We have also got a Syrian hamster which my daughter had for her birthday in February. We bought the Rotastak Creepy Castle but I wasn't happy that there was enough space as she grew bigger and was on the lookout for a larger hamster cage that didn't cost the earth.

I then found this one online and it was only £31.99 which I thought was a bargain and there is a lot more room than the creepy castle.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That Syrian cage seems really good value! what is it like to clean out? It looks like it could be a bit of a pain lol! Its a great looking cage though - and not too many tubes 

Your hammies are very lucky  I love the little blue car thing in the dwarf cage, it's really cute


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww, what lovely pictures. I have 2 sapphire Russian dwarves...along with 7 other hamsters. I like those crittertrail cages...really nice! 

I have struggled to find cages large enough for Syrians however I have now got a huge zoozone rabbit cage and a Imac fantasy for my Syrians. 

xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> That Syrian cage seems really good value! what is it like to clean out? It looks like it could be a bit of a pain lol! Its a great looking cage though - and not too many tubes
> 
> Your hammies are very lucky  I love the little blue car thing in the dwarf cage, it's really cute


I don't think it would be too bad to clean out really - I usually leave all the tubes in and wash them whilst they are in but I'll have to disconnect the large tube I think but it's a really strong tube - not flimsy like I expected it to be. There is a wheel too next to the water bottle which she uses every night. She's also got a hamster playpen which she comes out in and a run around ball. The two Russians have also got a ball each which they love when they come out.

Yes the cars are great aren't they - they were only about £2.99 each.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Awww, what lovely pictures. I have 2 sapphire Russian dwarves...along with 7 other hamsters. I like those crittertrail cages...really nice!
> 
> I have struggled to find cages large enough for Syrians however I have now got a huge zoozone rabbit cage and a Imac fantasy for my Syrians.
> 
> xx


I used to have an Imac Fantasy for my last hamster but the door wasn't very good and I had to put pegs on it to keep it shut so I was a bit put off getting another fantasy cage in case the door wasn't so good again. Do you find the doors okay? It was an easy cage to clean though.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeh, my doors are ok! I bought a 6 storey one off ebay for £35. Was an absolute bargain!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that was a bargain because they are about £30-45 just for the single cage aren't they?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

really cute pictures


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Wow that was a bargain because they are about £30-45 just for the single cage aren't they?


Yes they are! I was very impressed! I was cheeky too...they had it advertised at £55 but I offered £35 and they accepted.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool setups, I love the little dwarfy ones  I'm desperate to get some dwarfs!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

They are lovely little hamsters and don't bite - not even if you wake them up.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> They are lovely little hamsters and don't bite - not even if you wake them up.


I've had them in the past, and all 5 of them were psychos! I didn't really know much about taming them or anything back then, so no wonder they were crazy. I know this time around I'd know how to do it properly!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

nice , you should add some more toys to the syrians 

My syrians only have big cages aswell!! 

i desrpartley want a imac, i cant find one any wher with 3+ storys thats cheap enough!

Xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I didn't really want to clutter the cage up with toys then she would have more room to run about. She doesn't really bother with them anyway to be honest. We put her in the hamster playpen and put her toys in but all she does most of the time is go in her log house.

This is Honey the Syrian.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Honey is so beautiful! What a cutie


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

were did you get that brush???


I need one, i had one ageeees ago but i cant find it anywere!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics 

I have one of those little brushes too, i got mine from [email protected]


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's like a little finger brush that you just pop on the end of your finger. We got it for 97p from our local pets at home. I think they do other rodent grooming things too.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Honey is so beautiful! What a cutie


Thanks Happysaz.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Great pics
> 
> I have one of those little brushes too, i got mine from [email protected]


Thanks Marcia.

Yes we got ours from pets at home too - you can spend a fortune on hamster things in there can't you?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Thanks Marcia.
> 
> Yes we got ours from pets at home too - you can spend a fortune on hamster things in there can't you?


Tell me about it lol. I spend most of my money on my pets


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ahh i wants one!! 

my [email protected] sucks!!

can someone buy me one and post it to me 

i'll pay for it  

Xx


----------

